# Time spent trainig for the pros?



## KK4MEI (Nov 14, 2014)

What is your training seclude like and how has it changed throughout the years as you have progressed? 

I remember when I first started I would train 3 days a week for 5 hours a session. within a year I was training 5 days a week 2-3 hours a session. I shot my first 300 after about a year in a half. Then another year of shooting before I could shoot decent at distance.

I'm just coming back after a few years off and trying to figure out what amount of time to dedicate to shooting, I have Sunday-Friday 10am - 2pm should I just go balls to the wall and shoot 6 days a week or is there a smarter way.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I'm far from a pro, however one of the greatest improvements in my own archery journey has been to introduce weight training 3 days a week. My overall mental state has improved along with the strength.

Grant


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

My archery training schedule has not changed much over the years, I generally shoot 5-6 days a week for about 2 hours a day. Ideally, this includes one field competition per week in the summer and two spot games per week during winter indoor season. If not working on a specific issue, such as form, execution, blank bale work, etc, I try to practice what I compete, meaning I shoot half field rounds in summer and blue or Vegas face games in winter. Now, I'm working through a case of the yips, so the competitions are on hold for the time being as I work on more specific aspects of my shooting. 

Like Grant, I have also added some weight/strength training to the mix for more of an overall balance and to offset some of the muscle loss that happens as a result of aging.

I'd also like to add that not everyone on this forum has balls to place against a wall....:wink:


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

No Pro here, but some Pros don't practice as hard and as long as you may think. On Facebook with a few, Dave C, Tim G, and Chance B are on a plane going somewhere about every time they post. Levi Morgan once stated he doesn't practice as much as people think. Jesse Moorehead, heck of shooter himself, would make Ginger, his wife, take a full day off from archery. Ginger was ranked at the top and holds some very impressive 3D wins and Field records.

For me, I don't practice near as much as I once did. At one time it was shooting every chance I got, like shot until I dropped. For the last few years I'd shoot maybe 100 arrows each day at the shop for the 3 days I put in (small shop/not a lot of business), but then I practiced as far back as 30 and 33 yards (Indoors). At home I'd do something of the same, but go back as far as 40 yards, my max distance for ASA. The shop closed I cut back on my shooting, but shot for more perfection than number of arrows. My regular success in 3D at club and state sanctioned events hasn't suffer.
I think bow fit is more important than number days and number of arrows shot. Bow fit, not tuning. Good habits and state of mind is also more important than number of days and number of arrows shot.

Feb 26, separated shoulder and tore up rotor cuff. No one knew my rotor cuff was tore to pieces. Mar 26, with Montigre sort of urging me on I shot the target below. I couldn't shoot more than 3 shots about every other day and then couldn't shoot. Rotor cuff found tore in 2 place, shredded in one area and 2 partial tears. Surgery May 5 and waiting for Surgeon to turn me loose.


----------



## surpriserelease (Jun 17, 2015)

I am new (2 months in) to archery, so I have no solid input on this subject. I will add that my coach had me shooting no more than 20 arrows a day for the first 21 days. Of course the coach was not always around...I would shoot about 40 a day, 20 in the morning and another 20 after work 7days a week. I shot my first spot shoot 10 days in, and felt good the day of and the day after the match. After the 21 days I cranked up to about 60 to 80 arrows, most of which is shot inside my house or the back yard. Ranges varied from 3 yards to 25 yards. I take the kids to the range on Saturdays, and that is when we are able to shot from 20 to 80 yards, and finish off with a few rounds of 3D's. I like to shoot everyday, but there are times that I am not able to with softball, gym, 5k's, cycling, etc. 
I hope this info helped, I wish you will.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't think they practice as much as we think. their shot execution is well developed and permanently set and they have made aver discilplined habit of working on specific issues with just about every "practice" session they go through....... always being " mentally or physically constructive", in some manor, when they do shoot.
simply put, it makes no sense or has no value, to just fling arrows at the target, for the sake of flinging arrows at the target.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

I am not Levi but I train more in winter than summer . Maybe 100 arrows a nite in winter and hopefully 30 a day during summer. I do try to judge almost every day during 3d season.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

I can vouch for stoz (lives a couple miles away), shoots his butt off in the winter, summer also, but also spends a lot of time judging as well. He's had a damn good year! Hard work pays off!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Maybe some aren't understanding or understand what others think the Pros do. Often heard is of them shooting 300 and more shots per day. Sort of unrealistic if you sit and down and think about it. Number of shots, walking to and from the target to pull arrows, and get started to shoot again. These boys and girls want quality shots, so at least 15 to 20 seconds in between shots or if using up the clock as in Indoors, 2 1/2 to 4 minutes. If 3D, Field or Outdoor you then add yards which adds to more time in walking. Let's not forget, most Pros have jobs and a family. And then they take breaks because flinging 300 arrows back to back is unrealistic. So something of 4, maybe 5 hours. Ain't happening....


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I once listened to an interview with Dave Cousins and he was asked about practice time. His response was that between travel and his contractual commitments, he had little time for practice. I would imagine he gets most of his practice setting up new equipment or tuning.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

I guess I don't think 100 arrows a day is all that much. not meaning that you don't shoot much, just supporting what I said about not shooting as much as we might think they do. 
good shooting comes from a good, well trained and established execution and form. once that's firmly in place, it doesn't change with more shooting, because it is default, so to speak,....the "normal" operation of your shot at that point,..... it happens every time you shoot an arrow . much riding a bike, you don't have to relearn every time you start. then it becomes an issue of shooting enough, just to keep it at it's highest performance, and the only real frequency becomes working on something that you want to change within your "standard shot", rather than shooting to improve what is already as good as it can get. you might say it's like penmanship,.....if you don't do at least a little now and then, it gets sloppy, but it only takes a little use everyday to maintain it at It's best condition. 
I think most of this issue is a misunderstanding, or confusion about "developing a good shot" vs. "maintaining a good shot, once it's developed and established". they are two different issues that apply to two different levels of shooter with the majority of this board's membership, being in the later.
as far as training,....it is said that,.. "10 perfectly executed shots, is worth more to your training than a hundred average shots".


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

I don't know the answer to the OP's question, (not a "Pro.") But I do know this, when things are going tough, sometimes it takes all your strength just to MAKE yourself shoot an arrow. On the other side of the coin, when the shots breaking well, you absolutely can't be pulled off the range. Archery. 

I've spent the summer in the former. Starting day before yesterday I finally moved back into the latter. Been too long.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

yup, it seems like when the shots aren't running right, you're exhausted at the end of a round, but when they run well, you can shoot forever. I notice it mostly from my hold, on days when I have a large range of movement and the pin, or dot just won't settle down, it really drains me and of course, when the hold is good, the shots just flow, effortlessly. 
that's why I always say, that no matter how automatic, or sub-conscious the entire shot process may be, we still rely heavily on that good sight picture to make the transgression from aiming to release execution to get the shot off.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

JF from VA said:


> I once listened to an interview with Dave Cousins and he was asked about practice time. His response was that between travel and his contractual commitments, he had little time for practice. I would imagine he gets most of his practice setting up new equipment or tuning.


Being a professional fisherman for years I learned that it's not a good idea to take what people say on mic or the podium as gospel.  

I believe that most professionals would understate the amount of work it actually takes them to stay on top of their game. The reason I say this is because it's most likely not work to them. The interesting thing about these discussions to me is this; they always tend to gravitate towards a mindset of "how little can I (or they) practice (or work) and actually win?" If that's your mindset you're probably never going to win. Literally. That's why there's not too many who win. The winner decides they're going to win and then asks themselves every day what do I have to do win? Then they do it. I am convinced that it is literally impossible to compete in todays archery circles without *practicing* tons. Mainly because if you don't someone else did and they are going to be sharper. And this all comes back around to the quoted text, that's probably why you don't see too much out of the Cuz anymore. No one can argue he his one of the most talented archers in the world. But he probably isn't practicing for whatever reason. That's just a guess though.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

Lazarus said:


> Being a professional fisherman for years I learned that it's not a good idea to take what people say on mic or the podium as gospel.
> 
> The winner decides they're going to win and then asks themselves every day what do I have to do win? Then they do it. I am convinced that it is literally impossible to compete in todays archery circles without practicing tons. Mainly because if you don't someone else did and they are going to be sharper. And this all comes back around to the quoted text,


Agree 100% and I also believe some just have it and some don't. It's like professional baseball, basketball, football, golf, tennis or you name it. There are the pro's and there are the rest of us. Of course it doesn't hurt to have someone in your family to pass on some training tips and just plain guidance for what it takes. Even then, if the individual isn't willing to put forth what it takes it isn't going to happen. Shooting 300, 500 or 1000 arrows a day isn't going to get it done if your not practicing what you need to and all the little tid bits of (proper gear, set up properly, correct DL and the list goes on) information to keep you progressing. IMHO


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

Whoever shoots the most arrows, wins.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

equilibrium said:


> Whoever shoots the most arrows, wins.


And 25 controlled, perfected shots are better than 100 flung down range.....


----------



## slimshady2 (Feb 5, 2012)

:zip: When it was stated that practice for the pros this eliminates a lot of us. There is still some room for improvement or you would be there already, that being shave personally found that it is more maintenance than volume, They know they can make the shot, we hope and pray.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Lazarus said:


> Being a professional fisherman for years I learned that it's not a good idea to take what people say on mic or the podium as gospel.
> 
> Ut-oh. Fish stories
> 
> ...


I keep up on Dave every now and then. He's just a arrow or so down here and there. And then figure how many years Dave has been shooting and kicking butt. Heck, he was called the old Pro when Jeff Hopkins beat him in the Shoot Off at Vegas and when was that? Just checked. NFAA records only go back to 2003, when that "kid" came on the scene. Yep, kid. Chance won Vegas, but wasn't old enough to drink yet.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

ILOVE3D said:


> Agree 100% and *I also believe some just have it and some don't*. It's like professional baseball, basketball, football, golf, tennis or you name it. There are the pro's and there are the rest of us. Of course it doesn't hurt to have someone in your family to pass on some training tips and just plain guidance for what it takes. Even then, if the individual isn't willing to put forth what it takes it isn't going to happen. Shooting 300, 500 or 1000 arrows a day isn't going to get it done if your not practicing what you need to and all the little tid bits of (proper gear, set up properly, correct DL and the list goes on) information to keep you progressing. IMHO


True, all, but standing out to me was "some have it and some don't." I've probably done more than most I know as for competing. Along the way I knew and saw stand out competitors that seemed on cruise and others that worked their butt off couldn't touch them.
Desire has a lot to do with things, but the person has to have the ability because desire is not enough. Fact is, you could have the best equipment, best bow fit, best archery coach and still not reach the top. Look at the ASA. Two people own more ASA Shooter of the Year Awards than all others combined and virtually back to back. Jeff Hopkins ruled for 7 years. Taking over was Levi Morgan and still ruling and looking at his 9th SOY.


----------

